# CS5 Extended Question



## TooSwelly (Sep 16, 2011)

First time poster so, hello everyone!


Anyway, so I'm using cs5 extended.

But, from the get go, I've always heard, shoot in raw etc etc. So I am. But I get this erroe message.

I am using a Windows Computer, 32 bit windows 7. And the only work around I've seen was for Mac users. 

I used to have a Nikon d3100 and they used to upload perfectly as a RAW, now with my newly bought t3i, I am getting CR2 files. From my understanding cr2 is just a different fromat of a raw file? But anywho.

TL;DR: Photoshop says my camera model isn't supported.


Edit. Ah crap, can't upload pictures, lemme host it real quick. 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/404/helphj.png/ Here is the error message.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 16, 2011)

Every camera's RAW files are different.  As such, each new camera model has to be added to Photoshop, before it can be opened/processed.

The part of Photoshop that needs to be updated, is called Adobe Camera RAW.  Just go to the Adobe website and download the latest Adobe Camera RAW for the software that you have. Instal it and you should be good to go.


----------



## TooSwelly (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks Mike, a little more help if you could please. I downloaded the newest update the New DNG converter 3.1 update. Have the file. But question is. Where do I put it at? Nothing for adobe popped up when I downloaded it so yeah. :/


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 16, 2011)

DNG converter is a different program than Adobe Camera RAW. 

You can use the DNG converter, to convert your RAW files to DNG, which you can then open in Photoshop.

All the instructions for both programs should be on Adobe's website.


----------



## edddial (Sep 16, 2011)

You should be able to get the latest update from CS5 itself. Under 'help' select 'Updates'. Make sure you 'checked' CS5 in the preference window.

Or download manually: http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=5111

Info from Adobe Camera Raw 6.4.1:

Camera Raw 6.4.1 update

This new version of the Camera Raw plug-in replaces the original Camera Raw plug-in that was installed with Adobe® Creative Suite® 5 or Adobe® Photoshop® CS5 software. 
Support for the following cameras has been added in this update. Visit the Camera Raw page for a complete list of supported cameras. 

Canon EOS 600D (Rebel T3i / Kiss X5 Digital)  <------ this is yours I think
Canon EOS 1100D (Rebel T3 / Kiss X50 Digital)
Fuji	 FinePix S200 EXR
Fuji	 FinePix F550 EXR
Fuji	 FinePix HS20 EXR
Fuji	 FinePix X100
Hasselblad H4D-40
Kodak Z990
Nikon D5100
Olympus E-PL1s
Olympus E-PL2
Olympus XZ-1
Samsung NX11


----------



## TooSwelly (Sep 16, 2011)

edddial said:


> You should be able to get the latest update from CS5 itself. Under 'help' select 'Updates'. Make sure you 'checked' CS5 in the preference window.




Got everything working perfect now. Thank you so much guys.


----------



## edddial (Sep 16, 2011)

Welcome! Happy editing!


----------



## KmH (Sep 16, 2011)

TooSwelly said:


> Thanks Mike, a little more help if you could please. I downloaded the newest update the New DNG converter 3.1 update. Have the file. But question is. Where do I put it at? Nothing for adobe popped up when I downloaded it so yeah. :/


Camera Raw updates are found here: Adobe - Search: Camera Raw updates\

CS5 uses Camera Raw 6.x

The T3i requires the Camera Raw 6.4 update - Camera Raw plug-in | Supported cameras

By the way. With CS5 open, look across the top edge of the workspace and click on '*Help*', then click on '*Updates*' and in the popup box choose each of the 3 applications.


----------

